# Florida Okinawa Goju Ryu Karate Kobudo Kenkyukai



## okinawagojuryu (Mar 19, 2003)

Hello , I posted this in the associations forum , but we're not really an assoc. , just a group of guys that get together to train & learn from eachother , see below .
We are a non political group for the purpose of learning & sharing our beloved art of Goju Ryu . We are not an association as one would think . We are a fraternity of Goju Ryu Yudansha that just get together & train , and learn . No money involved , no grading involved , all we do is learn , share & train . If you are interested please ck out our site : http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinaw.../kenkyukai.html


David Somers


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Mar 19, 2003)

Dunno why , but my link got cut messed up somehow , here it is:

http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu/kenkyukai.html

David


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by okinawagojuryu _
> *Dunno why , but my link got cut messed up somehow , here it is:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu/kenkyukai.html
> ...


Hey David, this is James. A new member in your Yahoo group. I figured I'd see you guys in here. Will talk soon!


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by okinawagojuryu _
> *Hello , I posted this in the associations forum , but we're not really an assoc. , just a group of guys that get together to train & learn from eachother , see below .
> We are a non political group for the purpose of learning & sharing our beloved art of Goju Ryu . We are not an association as one would think . We are a fraternity of Goju Ryu Yudansha that just get together & train , and learn . No money involved , no grading involved , all we do is learn , share & train . If you are interested please ck out our site : http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinaw.../kenkyukai.html
> 
> ...



David, what happened???
James


----------

